# EAA's and BCAA's



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, we all know, or at least should know, what BCAA's are. We hear about them. Supplement companies add them to protien and sell them on thier own. I haven't heard many around the boards talk about EAA's though. I'm going to break down the difference between the 2 and hopefully fill in a link I think alot of people are missing in thier supplementation. This isn't geared to support any supplement company because most are full of shit and garbage. There's actually many places you can get these supplements in bulk and not pay an arm and a leg. GNC and bb.com aren't one of them BTW. Also, I hate copy and paste so I'm going to try to break down the difference in my own words. If you'd like to see studies on either one of the 2, use google 

BCAA's

Definition- Branch chain amino acids
BCAA's are made up of 3 essential amino acids (EAA's) Valine, L leucine, and L isoleucine. Study's show BCAA's may increase the amounts of nitrogen stores in muscle which helps to fight against losing lean muscle tissue after hard workouts and dieting (cutting) and also helps with recovery time and aiding muscle growth and repair. They also help to preserve muscle glycogen stores and fight catabolism. BCAA's are best taken during and post workout. Personally I take them in the am, during workouts, postworkout and before bed but that's just me.

EAA's
Definition- Essential amino acids
EAA's are essential amino acids that aren't produced by the body and must be taken in by ones food. There are a total of 10 essential amino acids. They are L Valine, L leucine, L isoleucine, L lysine, L phenylalanine, L threonine, L histidine, L methionine, and L tryptophan. Remember, these are called essential amino acids because your body cannot produce them. You must take these in by either eating the proper foods or by supplementation. If you're not getting enough EAA's in your diet, the body will not take in the maximum nutrients from the protien sources you eat and the excess calories from the protien can be stored as fat. What this means is all the chicken beef and unfortunetely for most people, the shakes you spend your hard earned money on, go to waste and also put on fat. 
EAA's also help with the growth of NEW muscle tissue and cell repair during muscle recovery. I take EAA's in the mornings and before my workouts. 

I'm sure some of you are asking why do supplement companies put the BCAA's in everything and not EAA's since EAA's actually contain BCAA's. EAA supplements don't have as high of an amount of BCAA's in them. This is why it's best to supplement both. If you haven't been taking in EAA's I HIGHLY recommend you do. You'd be surprised at what a little supplementation can do for muscle recovery and your physique.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 25, 2013)

i mix them a lot.  

spongy....... you going to step up to the plate here..??


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 25, 2013)

i have both in their raw form and it seems whatever i add them too (mainly the EAA's) it makes it taste bitter and almost like spoiled or something... makes me sick

if you have any recommendations for decent things to mix them with in the raw form or decent tasting flavored blends I am all ears.

Of course the tasting like death part leads to me not taking them as much as I should probably


----------



## Spongy (Mar 25, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> i mix them a lot.
> 
> spongy....... you going to step up to the plate here..??


Is there an interest in EAAs?  If there is I'll definitely formulate a product.  Probably pill form though.


----------



## bubbagump (Mar 26, 2013)

Pill would be great. All of the BCAA I have found taste like powdered horse feet and doesnt mix for shit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Is there an interest in EAAs?  If there is I'll definitely formulate a product.  Probably pill form though.



yes.  and if others were taught how important they are i bet it would grow.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 26, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Is there an interest in EAAs?  If there is I'll definitely formulate a product.  Probably pill form though.



I think powder form is better and easier than
To take than a bunch of pills that would
Be added to the other list of pills ie vitamins
Fish oil, ect. 
I mix Two scoops of ON's non flavored
BCAA with my protein shakes. 
Much easier than stomaching a hand full
Of pill. But just my opinion.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

powder please man.  no flavor.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 26, 2013)

i would take BCAA AND EAA's in pill form ALL DAY

bring it on


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> yes.  and if others were taught how important they are i bet it would grow.



That's why I posted this thread. Most people don't know anything about EAA's. Alot don't even know about BCAA's and they just take them because magazines talk about them. I think if people knew exactly what each of them do, you'd see a higher interest.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2013)

What do you guys think of this...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm in as long as the price and shipping are good.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 26, 2013)

waiting to hear back from manufacturer, but my best guess is it will sell for 19.99


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 26, 2013)

That's a legit price man. Ill be your first customer


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 26, 2013)

Spongy said:


> What do you guys think of this...



i like it.  can you do powder too.....??


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 26, 2013)

Great post Colt. I need to get some EAAs back in my diet and this is a nice reminder.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

Over the years, I've tried BCAA and EAA in many different combinations and configurations. I've done some long-term evaluations (18+ months) of several different products. I personally no longer use any of the BCAA and EAA supplements for the simple reason that I never saw any measurable difference in my physique with or without using BCAA and EAA supplements. For supplements, if it is not making a measurable difference in my physique in some way, I don't use it.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 26, 2013)

For whatever its worth I've come to the same conclusion. I use very few supplements. The reality is most of them are pure marketing hype. I refuse to be a whore for the billion dollar supplements industry.

A few years ago I started running spreadsheets to track my progress (blood work, body measurements, supplements, diet, workout routines, blast etc. the first series of products I experimented with were pre workouts. Frankly, I spent a year of my life and several hundered dollars to come to the conclusion that these products are absolutely useless for me. They may have an effect on other people that is positive, even if it is a placebo or the caffeine if you think it is working it is. For me one cup of black coffee is my pre workout. I carried this model over into other supplements and found that for the most part they are useless.....for me.

The only supplments that I have found effective for myself are fish oil (joints), DHEA (I am naturally defeciant), multivitamin (I have no measurable results - I accept that this may be a placebo), whey protein, and Creatine (for me is highly effective when combined with Anavar) . I am currently testing turine I have not been able to notice any real benift (measurable) after 60+ days of use. I am in the process of switching brands and will go another 60 days, followed by another 60 days before I form my final conclusion.




Cashout said:


> Over the years, I've tried BCAA and EAA in many different combinations and configurations. I've done some long-term evaluations (18+ months) of several different products. I personally no longer use any of the BCAA and EAA supplements for the simple reason that I never saw any measurable difference in my physique with or without using BCAA and EAA supplements. For supplements, if it is not making a measurable difference in my physique in some way, I don't use it.


----------



## SAD (Mar 26, 2013)

Proteins ARE aminos and vice versa. If you're getting enough animal source protein in your diet, then you're getting all the bcaas and eaas that you need.  The only time added bcaas and eaas are needed, in my experience, is when using slin and needing a great deal more aminos than a typical series of meals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2013)

SAD said:


> Proteins ARE aminos and vice versa. If you're getting enough animal source protein in your diet, then you're getting all the bcaas and eaas that you need.  The only time added bcaas and eaas are needed, in my experience, is when using slin and needing a great deal more aminos than a typical series of meals.



Finkle is Einhorn! Einhorn is Finkle!


----------

